# I got WR on my Opera tool bar



## ireney

Not that I am complaining mind you; In fact I am really glad it's there (next to my back-forward, refresh etc buttons) since it's easier to click on.

However, unless I somehow did something special and I missed/forgot about doing it (which would surprise me a bit since I am not THAT absent-minded but not shock me because after all I do spend some time on my personal little solar system) it just appeared out of the blue.

Any ideas how it might have appeared (including me doing something to make it appear since, even if I did it, I don't know how - or when for that matter)?


----------



## ILT

Hi Ireney:

As far as I know, WR toolbars have to be installed by the user. Sometimes a person can type so fast that inadvertently types a combination of keys that result in a certain undesired action; I know, I've "tried" to e-mail threads more than once 

ILT


----------



## ireney

Oh! 

Thanks for the info ILT  (you had to expect that with such a long user-name ). Now I only have to wonder what I typed (although in this cases it's a fortuitous -another word I love- accident)


----------



## geve

Hi Ireney,

I don't know how realistic that is, but do you have automatic upgrades on your computer? I don't know if browsers' toolbars can be changed in the process...


----------



## ireney

hi geve 
well I have automatic updates for windows but that's it. I still can't figure it out because OK I understans clicking sth without noticing or something but shouldn't some window appear? I'm not saying it didn't (I mean it is conveivable that I didn't see it) but it just sounds weird


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Maybe you'll be interested in other ways to do that. I make a use of WR in Opera that I find extremely useful and comfortable, much more than the tool bar. You know you can google in Opera a word just typing "g " plus the desired word in the address bar, don't you? Well, this function is programmable and I configured searches.ini to make with Opera fast searches in a bunch of searchers and databases (Google, Google Images, IMDB, Wikipedia, YouTube...) and also in WR's dictionaries. So, if I enter in the address bar the following chains, I get the linked pages:

g indoeuropean language (searches in Google for _indoeuropean language_)
wikii indoeuropean language (search in English Wikipedia)
wikie idioma indoeuropeo (search in Spanish Wikipedia)
gi albert einstein (search in Google Images)
youtube albert einstein (search in YouTube)
drae ejemplo (search in RAE's dictionary)
wre ejemplo (search in WR's Spanish dictionary)
wrei ejemplo (search in WR's Spanish-English dictionary)
wri example (search in WR's English dictionary)
wrie example (search in WR's English-Spanish dictionary)

And a bunch more. It works very fast: press Ctrl+T (new page), input the chain and you're done!  It's useful, it's very customizable and it looks "über1337"  Just ask if you're interesed.


----------



## ireney

Nice! It doesn't explain how I got the shortcut to uploading WR but I am most definitely interested! Thank you Dr


----------



## mkellogg

ireney, you got me all excited!  But it seems that you just accidently dragged the "WR" icon onto the bar and it works like a bookmark. 

Mike


----------



## ireney

I did? Without noticing it? Oh well! I could have. Thanks for the clarification mkellogg 

(ps I must have done something else too because WR's logo has replaced in my search engines the one of bitorrent and download com! What on EARTH am I doing on this poor PC?)


----------



## Dr. Quizá

ireney said:


> Nice! It doesn't explain how I got the shortcut to uploading WR but I am most definitely interested! Thank you Dr



OK, you must find your *search.ini* file (likely to be in Windows in _C:\Documents and Settings\%username%\Program data\Opera\Opera\profile_). You must close Opera before tweaking the file! So copy this miniguide into Notepad or wherever you like. Oh, it's better to previously make a backup copy of the file 

In that file, there are several paragraphs like this one:



> [Search Engine 41]
> Name=&Word Reference: ENG
> Verbtext=-1988219522
> URL=http://www.wordreference.com/definition/%s
> Query=
> Key=wri
> Is post=0
> Has endseparator=0
> Encoding=iso-8859-1
> Search Type=0
> Position=-1
> Nameid=0



Luckily, that's pretty self-descriptive. You can copy and paste one of those paragraphs as many times as new search engines you want to register or just modify some of the existent of the search engines you actually don't use (these are the ones that appear when you select a text in a page, right-click, and click on _Search with_) and then change the fields properly:

*Name=* This is the name the search function will have in the right-click menu (keep the _&_).
*URL=* This is the most important. Make a search in the page you're interested. For example, in:

http://www.wordreference.com/

search for _example_ in _English only_. You'll get this result page:

http://www.wordreference.com/definition/example

Copy the URL and paste it in the _URL_ field in the paragraph in _search.ini_. Then, just replace _example_ *with the wildcard %s*

_URL=http://www.wordreference.com/definition/%s_

The same goes for most web search engines and databases!  And it also works with sentences, not only with single words.

_*Key=*_ Here you write the trigger that starts the wanted search. So if the key is _wrenglish_ and you input _wrenglish example_ in Opera's address bar, then Opera will lead you to http://www.wordreference.com/definition/example

Of course, the values of the fields you change must be unique. I don't think the other fields are important, so save the file, start Opera, and test your new methods


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Forget what I posted! I've just realised Opera 9 has an assistant to make all that very easily:

http://www.opera.com/support/search/supsearch.dml?index=351

This program is an unlimited source of surprises


----------



## ireney

Dr thanks  I actually had worked out how to include the searches after, aof course, you told me I could  (and yes, I still haven't figured out all the fun things I can do with Opera but I do tend, when I HAVE to use IE to expect it to go back or forward just because I tweak my mouse)


----------

